# Hello from the Great White North



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I have posted a few times on a few topics, and just realized, that I have not yet met the community.
I am 48 years old, and got my very first, very own horse, 5 years ago. A retired racehorse, who was spun in every way the day I brought him home. My husband is also a member on this forum, and 3 months ago, we got his first horse.
So here we are, a 12 year old thoroughbred and a 10 yeqr old shire cross, and much to learn. And we sooooo love our boys.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF. glad you came in and introduced yourself. I keep telling my husband he needs to sign up on here but he would rather just read mine :wink: :lol:


----------



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Thans Vidaloco, and what an awsome name for a person with horses. They do make life crazy at times, don't they!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They sure do but worth every second. Thats my horses name Mi Vida Loco I just call her Vida.


----------



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Excellent. My red head's registered name is Monetary Migration, but he's just Monty to his mama, and the big guy is Buster, Buster Brown in the jumping ring.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats Sassafras in my picture over there <--- with her baby Shiloh. Vida is the one hanging out in the back and her baby Pretty Saro is back there too but can only see her legs a little. Sassafras is my husbands horse. The babys will be 2 in a couple of months. We have only had horses about 6-7 years so fairly new to the life. I just turned 50 so don't bounce as good as I used to, but still wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I hear that. 50 is comin up fast, and I'm only 5 years in to this. I do love it tho. Your horses are gorgeous!!!!
I envy you. Babies too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome  my hubby signed up here ages ago but only posted a couple of times  he has a very short attention span lol


----------



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> he has a very short attention span lol


LOL, don't they all!

Thanks for the welcome. I'm sure I will learn alot here.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im sure you will too


----------



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Now I finally was able to put a pic up for an avatar, but I can't figure out how to make a pic of my boys work. I'll keep trying.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

